
Is It Time to Give Up on Fish Oil? - blondie9x
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/26/well/is-it-time-to-give-up-on-fish-oil.html
======
ggm
TL;DR trying to head off cardiovascular events? Maybe time to stop. Trying to
stall cognitive decline, and other traits? Not yet clear.

So.. depends.

